# Cute Chicken Video/Song



## alitabibnejad (Jan 27, 2013)

Enjoy!


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

Cute!! Some people just have too much time on their hands though...


----------



## Mamachickof14 (Aug 28, 2012)

How do you get it to play??? I want to hear it!! Jen


----------



## fuzziebutt (Aug 7, 2012)

It took a minute, but it started in a small box, and just started with an arrow!


----------



## 7chicks (Jun 29, 2012)

Mamachickof14 said:


> How do you get it to play??? I want to hear it!! Jen


I can't ever get these to play for me either Jen. =(


----------



## rob (Jun 20, 2012)

lol crazy


----------



## alitabibnejad (Jan 27, 2013)

Thank you guys for watching!


----------

